# My Speaker are not working? Help Please



## Becky143 (May 5, 2008)

3 weeks ago i had to put my computer in the shop to get a 
new motherboard put in and Now my speakers are not working
No Sound? Could you help Please :0) Thanks
My motherboard is k8 754, K8m800, 8237R Plus, 6ch Audio, 10/100 lan
(RoHS) (Ide, Sata* , SATA Power *1 CAbles) Msi mainboard



becky:grin:


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

heres a good question.... did the person doing the work reinstall the software and drivers that run the sound card after installing the new motherboard ? are you running the onboard sound card or do you have an after market sound card installed in it.


----------



## Becky143 (May 5, 2008)

Well that a good Question! I don't know if they reinstalled it. They gave me a disc that
says msi drivers & Utilities? Will that help me out?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Becky, welcome to TSF

Is the speaker jack plugged into the right hole at the back of your computer?

If that's the motherboard CD, then the audio driver should be on there, probably in the Drivers\XP folder. Or you can download and install the latest version I could find (May'04) from *http://www.cmedia.com.tw/*. Click Resources > Drivers on the left, then select Onboard Audio, CMI9761, Windows XP and click the Next button to download. Reboot after installing, then go to Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices to make sure it's installed and working correctly.


----------



## Becky143 (May 5, 2008)

I did ex what u told me to do, it's still is not :upset: working? I don't know what the problem is..
Thanks for your help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the speaker connector firmly plugged into the correct hole (either Spk or Line-Out)?

Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button. Are there any yellow or red flags beside any of the entries? Right-click and select Properties for any flagged entries and post back with the contents of the Device Status box.


----------



## Becky143 (May 5, 2008)

No Flags entries! It all say this device is working .


----------

